# CT Scan vs CT Enterography vs MRI Enterography



## ImDan (Nov 16, 2015)

Hi guys,

I've had several CT scans this year and a colonoscopy, however my doctor has recommended I get a CT Enterography to better see the 'extent of the inflammation in my small bowel'. 

I'm a little concerned about overdosing on radiation and upping the risk of cancers. Has anyone had experience with these tests?
I'm not sure on the exact benefits of a CT Enterography over the past 4 normal CT scans I've done this year. Another alternative was a MRI Enterography.

Any insight much appreciated, thanks


----------



## Momoftwo (Nov 17, 2015)

Wondering about this as well. Dr told me my daughter can have the Catscan instead of colonoscopy to see how everything looks because it's located in terminal ileum.


----------



## Clash (Nov 17, 2015)

We've opted for an MRE, magnetic resonance enterography, since you aren't getting the radiation you would get with CT. I don't have info on a CTE so can't comment on it.

The MRE is really sensitive and great for the small bowel where my son's CD is located.


----------



## Trysha (Nov 17, 2015)

I would definitely choose the MRE  Enterography since you can avoid radiation,
always a plus if the docs offer it.
Feel better soon
Hugs and best wishes
Trysha


----------



## scottsma (Nov 17, 2015)

I agree,M.R.E.


----------



## seebee (Nov 17, 2015)

I would go with the MR Enterography as well. It doesn't have the radiation and it provides good imaging of the small bowel.


----------



## Momoftwo (Nov 17, 2015)

With MRE, what are the preparations for this if any? Also am I understanding that this test  is good for checking on terminal ileum? Thanks


----------



## Clash (Nov 17, 2015)

Yes it checks that area. It's seems maybe clear liquids day before and npo the day of but I could be wrong. Then you have to chug a barium type shake. 45 mins or so into the test the give you a glucogon shot and it can make you really nauseated and hot flashy, lasts about 3-5 mins then they take more of the images.


----------



## seebee (Nov 17, 2015)

I wasn't allowed to eat or drink 6 hours before the MRE. Then I had to drink 3 bottles of Volumen and got a glucagon shot before they started the imaging. In middle of the imaging, I received the contrast. The final results showed the terminal ileum quite clearly. The doctor was able to see everything that was going on.


----------



## cassimw (Feb 5, 2016)

Another vote for MRE.  But I hear that contrast is yucky to drink.  Especially by the time you get to the second bottle (so says my 15 year old).  If memory serves, prep was just no food/drink for a number of hours prior to the test.


----------



## JaimeM (Feb 5, 2016)

Its the same prep either way.. NPO after midnight and then you drink a ton of contrast. MRE is way more expensive but has no radiation, CTE is less expensive but you have the radiation dose.. If you were to have one CTE a year it wouldn't be that big of a deal. If you had one every 6 months, then yeah it might be a bit worse. I'm an xray tech, so I deal with all of that every day. I've also had 2 CTEs in the last year.


----------



## RNGirl (Feb 6, 2016)

I can't have artificial sweeteners and the lemon lime contrast is loaded with it.  VOLUMEN has artificial sweetener in it as well.  A few tums put me in a flare last fall and I am concerned both the MRE and CTE will throw my guts out of whack again.  JaimeM do you know of another contrast for an MRE that one could use if you are really sensitive to artificial sweeteners?  Think I saw in an old post, someone drank rice milk.  Seems too easy though   Thank you in advance!


----------



## JaimeM (Feb 6, 2016)

Hmm I only know of gastrografin. It's another form of contrast but I'm not sure if it's used in enterography tbh. It's safer for the gut than barium. But the only enterographies I've ever done is with the volumen. I don't know a lot about Mri as that isn't one of my specialties so I'm not 100% sure what kind of contrast they use


----------



## Clash (Feb 6, 2016)

Here's a link to a thread discussing milk being used. Dusty posts info for a med article about it at the end.

http://www.crohnsforum.com/showthread.php?t=69533


----------



## DustyKat (Feb 7, 2016)

Matt’s MRE in May was done with water and psyllium (2 litres) but when we arrived at radiology we were told that was an old regimen and they now use milk (2 litres). The volume is critical too, for expanding the bowel.


----------



## RNGirl (Feb 7, 2016)

Thank you everyone!  Very good info to ponder.  I am lactose intolerant, but would rather be sick on the milk than some horrible chemical.  I wonder if rice milk would be allowed.  I will certainly look into all of the already tried options.


----------



## hcrum87hc (Feb 22, 2016)

MRE's are a great imaging test since you don't get the radiation.  I've had two of them to keep an eye on my strictures.  Both of my MREs were early in the morning, and I was NPO from midnight on.  I think I had to drink 3 barium drinks mixed with some kool aid powder.  The first time, I just sipped them, but the second time, I chugged the drinks.  Chugging is definitely the way to go.  I got an injection before the test and then one during the test.  Neither of them had any bad side effects, but I did get a very strong urge to go pee.  This could be all of the barium or one of the two injections.  This does make the last bit of the scan very uncomfortable for me.


----------

